# Lachlan Campbell's lawn journal



## Lachlan Campbell (Oct 22, 2018)

My name is Lachlan, I am 14 years old and love mowing and seeing beautiful lawns. @wardconnor has got me even more addicted over the past year or so and this year I was finally able to start a renovation. I did all this by hand with no big tools and was not able to spray grass either. I have no before photos but the lawn started as a mix of many grass types, bare spots and weeds. I started the process by hand cutting around 30 square meters (322 square feet) of sod with a mattock, I then piled the sod and tilled the soil underneath ( it was very compact) I placed some of this soil in a pile before laying out the sod upside down. I buried this sod with the soil followed by 1 cubic meter of topsoil. I spread my seed and starter fertiliser by hand and covered with a sprinkling of topsoil to keep moisture in. In the next few days it did nothing but rain however my lawn is now fairly flat so there was minimal damage. After 4 days and many flashlight checks I have started to see germination.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF. Looking forward to some pics of your progress.


----------



## Lachlan Campbell (Oct 22, 2018)

Here are some photos











Leveled with an old wooden ladder


Germination!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow! That dark soil! This looks great!

What seed type? Ryegrass?


----------



## Lachlan Campbell (Oct 22, 2018)

Yep, It's a mix of rye and a bit of fine fescue


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool. Welcome to TLF and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lachlan Campbell (Oct 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> Very cool. Welcome to TLF and thanks for sharing!


Thanks Ware!


----------



## Lachlan Campbell (Oct 22, 2018)

7 days since seeding


----------



## Lachlan Campbell (Oct 22, 2018)

8 days now, starting to look pretty good


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

The pictures at ground level are really cool! Congrats on germination. Your coverage looks great.


----------



## Lachlan Campbell (Oct 22, 2018)

samjonester said:


> The pictures at ground level are really cool! Congrats on germination. Your coverage looks great.


Thank you !


----------



## Lachlan Campbell (Oct 22, 2018)

First mow
A few spots are a bit bare but I'm pretty pleased with it at this stage


----------

